# ING Broker ¿cambia a cuenta omnibus?



## locojaen (27 Abr 2016)

Buenas,

Hoy he recibido una comunicación de ING, que dice a grandes rasgos, que a partir de hoy las operaciones estarán gestionadas por cuenta de segregación general.

¿Esto es una cuenta omnibus, no?

¿Que implicaciones tiene para la cartera a largo plazo? Básicamente no me gustaría tener la cartera a largo en una omnibus, prefiero que las acciones esten a mi nombre, que dentro de 20 años pueden pasar muchas cosas.

Pego mail:


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Abr 2016)

Yo he recibido el mismo mail y me parece que sí, que ahora las acciones españolas también estarán en una cuenta ómnibus. Encima el FOGAIN de ING es el holandés, que sólo garantiza 20.000 €. Para una cartera de largo plazo creo que habrá que buscar otro bróker.


----------



## klon (27 Abr 2016)

Pues no se opera a través de ellos.

Yo ya solo opero a través de selfbank.


----------



## itaka (27 Abr 2016)

que supone operar en cuenta onmibus?


----------



## martens (27 Abr 2016)

Yo he recibido también la comunicación de ING y tras leerla me he quedado descolocado.
En PDF adjuntan el contrato de custodia y administración de valores y ahí se lee, entre otras muchas cosas, en la cláusula 10, subcontratación, que si se abre por ING una cuenta global, que parece ser el caso, no queda asegurado que en caso de insolvencia del titular de la cuenta global, que es Renta 4 sociedad de valores, o del tercero (que es Citybank) el propietario de las acciones sea reconocido como tal, que sólo ostentaría un derecho de crédito frente a entidades insolventes (je).

No sé si lo he entendido bien, porque en principio si una entidad tiene depositados unos valores de otra persona, y la entidad deviene insolvente, el propietario que tiene la cosa depositada sigue siendo propietario y tiene derecho a su devolución, que saale de a masa activa de la quiebra. Creo que ese es el caso en el derecho concursal español vigente (en el que estudié en la carrera lo era). Pero según este contrato que proporciona ING parece que ya no sería el caso.
Además ING, que subcontrata con Renta 4, parece que no respondería en ningún caso ante los propietarios de las acciones en caso de insolvencia del titular de la cuenta global (Renta 4). Cuando lo cierto es que al menos en el derecho público actual, el que subcontrata con un tercero responde en todo caso frente al que contrató con él (que es una Administración Pública).
Son muchas las dudas e incertidumbres que me plantea este nuevo contrato de administración de valores de ING, que lo justifica en que con él se logra una eficiencia mayor en la gestión. Pero, ¿qué eficiencia hay en desproteger al pequeño inversor de unas garantías jurídicas en caso de insolvencia del titular de la cuenta global, que por cierto elige ING? ¿Cómo se compensa el incremento de riesgo que experimenta el inversor, contratando un producto con nivel de riesgo calificado de 6 sobre 6, siendo 6 el máximo, donde antes no había riesgo ninguno, en la cuenta tradicional de valores? No soy un experto en derecho bursátil y bancario, pero agradecería cualquier luz que se pueda arrojar sobre estos temas.
En fin, me veo cambiando de entidad para el depósito y gestión de los valores. ¿Sabe alguien cómo se puede hacer esto, unos valores que se tienen en una entidad, depositarlos en otra?
Un saludo y muchas gracias por cualquier orientación


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Abr 2016)

http://www.ennaranja.com/inversores/reforma-mercado-valores/?ema=ema-MercadoValores-WebComercial0416

---------- Post added 27-abr-2016 at 19:27 ----------

*Riesgos resultantes del depósito en esta cuenta global *

La utilización de las cuentas globales puede comportar, entre otros, los siguientes riesgos, los cuales deberán ser analizados detenidamente por el Cliente antes de proceder a la contratación y depósito de valores extranjeros en su cuenta: 

- Insolvencia del titular de la Cuenta Global y/o del tercero: En caso de situaciones de insolvencia del titular de la cuenta global y/o del tercero pueden darse limitaciones para que los Clientes ejerciten derechos de separación o que se les reconozcan como propietarios de valores y no como meros titulares de derechos de crédito frente al titular de la cuenta global. 

- Riesgo de Custodia: (i) Al no existir una anotación directa de los titulares en la cuenta global, la titularidad real depende de que el titular de la cuenta global tenga anotados en la misma un número de valores al menos igual al que corresponden a los titulares y resto de clientes cuyos valores hayan sido anotados en la cuenta global por el titular de la misma. Este riesgo puede verse agravado si se permite la práctica de venta de valores y/o si en la cadena de custodia intervienen otras entidades además del titular de la cuenta global e ING DIRECT. Este riesgo sería crítico si alguno de los intermediarios en la cadena de custodia incurriera en situación de insolvencia y declarara más valores que los que realmente mantuviera depositados; (ii) La interconexión entre todos los intermediarios de la cadena de custodia facilita la propagación de los riesgos, ya que el cumplimiento de obligaciones por parte de cada uno de ellos es presupuesto necesario para el cumplimiento de las que corresponden a los siguientes intermediarios en la cadena de custodia. Este riesgo se agrava en la medida en que el número de intermediarios en la cadena de custodia sea mayor. 

- Riesgo operacional: Existe la posibilidad de que se originen pérdidas imprevistas como resultado de errores humanos, deficiencias en lo controles internos o fallos de los sistemas implantados en las entidades participantes en la cadena de custodia. 

- Riesgo Legal: Podrían tener lugar quebrantos como consecuencia de: (i) contratos inadecuadamente documentados o porque no puedan ejecutarse por algún defecto formal; (ii) la existencia de procesos legales o sentencias adversas, o (iii) cuando la legislación de un país no ofrezca la seguridad necesaria para garantizar que los contratos se ajusten a derecho, sean válidos y se puedan hacer cumplir.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (27 Abr 2016)

Por favor ya me estais recomendando un operador broker para operar sobre todo en bolsa americana. Si puede ser que sea a la vez entidad financiera (banco o caja ).


----------



## garpie (27 Abr 2016)

Hombre, precisamente para operar en bolsa extranjera es donde todo sigue igual, ya que todos los brokers venían operando con cuentas ómnibus. De hecho, lo que ha sucedido es que las condiciones del contrato de custodia y administración de valores han cambiado para igualar el trato que ahora se dará a los valores nacionales al que se venía dando a los extranjeros: cuenta ómnibus para todo.


----------



## Algas (27 Abr 2016)

Vaya cagada entonces, el broker de ING era ante todo ideal para el larguísimo plazo... habrá que rotar (poco a poco) la cartera.

No sé qué pensarán, para todo lo demás es un broker bastante caro... ::


----------



## locojaen (28 Abr 2016)

Bien, pues habrá que buscar prados más verdes.

¿Algún broker sin cuenta omnibus, sin comisión de custodia?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Abr 2016)

y que pasa con las OPV's, que van por DNI?, se asignan a un DNI y se depositan en una cuenta de la que no es titular ese DNI?, lo mismo con las OPA's parciales. se compran un numero de acciones por DNI, pero ese DNI tiene que ser el titular de las acciones que va a vender.


----------



## alopaco (2 May 2016)

Lo subo, que interesa.


----------



## MASEINVEST (2 May 2016)

Por lo que tengo entendido la mayoría de brokers trabajan con cuentas omnibus. He llamado a ING para decirles algo así como "bueno, ustedes cambian condiciones (one more time), ahora que las cuentas de valores serán omnibus y tal...¿tienen pensado mover ficha bajando el precio de comisiones por operativa de compra/venta y por supuesto eliminar la comisión en caso de no operar al menos una vez semestralmente?.

La operadora, después del chorreo educado, me ha dicho que a fecha actual no les han dicho absolutamente nada, y que por lo tanto, la respuesta que de momento puede darme es que NO habrá bajada de comisiones.

Seguidamente, le he dicho más o menos "Me parece perfecto, entiendo pues que ante el cambio de condiciones y demás habrá un derecho de desistimiento, o en todo caso esta entidad (quien los ha visto y quien los ve) me permitirá llevarme mi humilde cartera de valores a otro broker que me salga más económico".

Respuesta: Tampoco tenemos indicaciones al respecto, por lo que ya veremos....

Me despido con un amable "Ya veremos, mmmm, desde luego le garantizo que efectivamente lo veremos. Me encanta el olor a batallita contra un banco por la mañana temprano. Gracias por su atención y pase un buen día".

Y hasta ahí os puedo contar. En espera de ver que hacen, si se quedan quietecitos actuaré en consecuencia. Tranquilos, tengo 2 perras en acciones así que los naranjas no quebrarán.

Alguien más que nos ilumine en este camino oscuro y sombrío!!!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 May 2016)

para bolsa nacional no es lo normal trabajar con cuentas omnibus.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 May 2016)

Esto no es ningún problema.
Con la nueva normativa todas las cuentas de todos los brokers pasarán a ser omnibus. Así que no hace falta en que os molestéis en buscar nada...

Fin del hilo.

¿Alguna pregunta más?


----------



## ElMayoL (3 May 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Esto no es ningún problema.
> Con la nueva normativa todas las cuentas de todos los brokers pasarán a ser omnibus. Así que no hace falta en que os molestéis en buscar nada...
> 
> Fin del hilo.
> ...



esto es verdad??


----------



## Gonzalor (3 May 2016)

ElMayoL dijo:


> esto es verdad??



Me suena que sí, de hecho es habitual en otros países.


----------



## ElMayoL (4 May 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Me suena que sí, de hecho es habitual en otros países.



estarias tranquilo con una cartera de 60,000€ en una omnibus? (por poner una cantidad)


----------



## sikBCN (5 May 2016)

ma parece que ya no nos queda otra, los brokers NOMINATIVOS desaparecen todos por ley.

Ahora no solo vamos a tener que estar vivos a la hora de elegir las empresas qeu compramos sino tambien en que brokers la compramos y no pasar del maximo de Fogain.

yo ya voy a mover mi cartera a mas brokers.

Los de españa son 100.000€ cubiertos
holanda ( de giro ect ...) 20.000
portugal 25000€

es lo q hay....


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2016)

ElMayoL dijo:


> estarias tranquilo con una cartera de 60,000€ en una omnibus? (por poner una cantidad)



No, no tendría más de 20.000 en ING.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 May 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> No, no tendría más de 20.000 en ING.



¿Alternativa nacional a ING?


----------



## Sr. Pérez (6 May 2016)

sikBCN dijo:


> es lo q hay....



Lo que hay, por desgracia, es manifiestamente mejorable, pero bueno... ajo y agua, supongo.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 May 2016)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Alternativa nacional a ING?



No sé, yo he abierto cuenta en DeGiro, que también es holandés y garantiza 20.000 € pero tiene unas comisiones de risa.
En Rankia hay mucha información sobre el tema: Mejores brokers - Rankia

Yo ahora tengo ING y DeGiro, porque en ING no pienso incrementar posiciones a menos que bajen las comisiones, y siempre sin sobrepasar los 20.000 €.

Si algún día supero los 20.000 en ING y DeGiro, seguramente abriré cuenta en Interactive Brokers, que es de los más serios y, al ser estadounidense garantiza (si no recuerdo mal) 250.000 $.


----------



## paco jones (6 May 2016)

> *Cuidado con las cuentas ómnibus de tu bróker de bolsa *
> 
> cuentas-ómnibus Si tienes acciones esto te interesa. Dependiendo de las acciones que tengas compradas y el bróker con el que trabajes, puede que alguna de las acciones de tu cartera de valores esté depositada en una cuenta ómnibus.
> 
> ...



AhorroCapital: Cuidado con las cuentas ómnibus de tu bróker de bolsa


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 May 2016)

1- es inutil huir de ING porque son las nuevas normas para españa, asi que afecta a todos los brokers, que se haya abierto este estupido hilo hablando de ING cuando es general es prueba de los constantes ataques del oligopolio a ING y toda la banca online (excepto la del oligopolio, que cada vez es menos).

2- la quiebra del broker no afecta a los clientes que tengan acciones depositadas puesto que aunque no existan cuentas individuales estan las anotaciones del broker y legalmente las acciones pertenecen a los clientes, asi es en todas partes.

3- esto permite disminuir las comisiones porque muchas transacciones no se produciran realmente, la compra de un cliente se compensara con la venta de otro en el mismo broker, siempre que se pueda casar de este modo porque exista esa coincidencia, obviamente favorecera a los brokers grandes, es el mismo concepto por el que revolut no aplica comisiones de cambio de moneda, porque en realidad no se produce tal cambio, ademas de este modo se ahorraria el canon de bolsa que cobra BME, ya veremos que trampa se sacan para que BME no pierda negocio (y como se evita la manipulacion de precios)...


----------



## docjones (7 May 2016)

Puesto que todas serán ómnibus, y por tanto ya no es un factor diferencial, algún banco online (sin comisiones) con broker sin Comisión de mantenimiento y comisiones más bajas en compraventa?


----------



## Gonzalor (7 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Puesto que todas serán ómnibus, y por tanto ya no es un factor diferencial, algún banco online (sin comisiones) con broker sin Comisión de mantenimiento y comisiones más bajas en compraventa?



DeGiro tiene unas comisiones de risa para bolsa USA (ING cobra 20$, DeGiro 0,5$) y para España tampoco están mal (ING cobra 8€, DeGiro 2€)
El problema de DeGiro es que también garantiza sólo 20.000€, y además obliga a hacer presentar los modelos D6 (siempre) y 720 (si tienes más de 50.000€)
No he mirado otros, pero creo que Clictrade y SelfBank están bastante bien.
ING va a tener que bajar mucho las comisiones, porque ha perdido mucho atractivo al pasar a cuenta ómnibus.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Puesto que todas serán ómnibus, y por tanto ya no es un factor diferencial, algún banco online (sin comisiones) con broker sin Comisión de mantenimiento y comisiones más bajas en compraventa?



a partir de ahora las comisiones deberian bajar mucho, yo miraria en el broker de los extrabajadores de interdim, no recuerdo ahora el nombre, pero debe ser de los mas baratos.


----------



## docjones (7 May 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> DeGiro tiene unas comisiones de risa para bolsa USA (ING cobra 20$, DeGiro 0,5$) y para España tampoco están mal (ING cobra 8€, DeGiro 2€)
> El problema de DeGiro es que también garantiza sólo 20.000€, y además obliga a hacer presentar los modelos D6 (siempre) y 720 (si tienes más de 50.000€)
> No he mirado otros, pero creo que Clictrade y SelfBank están bastante bien.
> ING va a tener que bajar mucho las comisiones, porque ha perdido mucho atractivo al pasar a cuenta ómnibus.



El problema de selfbank es que tienes que hacer dos movimientos al mes, frente a uno de ing por semestre, para eludir la custodia.

Lo de De Giro es una liada por el tema fiscal, si que es atractivo por el tema USA.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> El problema de selfbank es que tienes que hacer dos movimientos al mes, frente a uno de ing por semestre, para eludir la custodia.
> 
> Lo de De Giro es una liada por el tema fiscal, si que es atractivo por el tema USA.



El tema fiscal es un coñazo, francamente preferiría que Hacienda pudiera disponer de todos los datos para evitar errores y follones.


----------



## FilibustHero (7 May 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> 1- es inutil huir de ING porque son las nuevas normas para españa, asi que afecta a todos los brokers, que se haya abierto este estupido hilo hablando de ING cuando es general es prueba de los constantes ataques del oligopolio a ING y toda la banca online (excepto la del oligopolio, que cada vez es menos).



Cierto, cuentas omnibus para todo el mundo en todos los brokers. Bueno, casi.... Seguirán existiendo cuentas "premium" para las koplovich, etc que seguirán siendo las propietarias de sus empresas... A ver si os pensáis que los verdaderos propietarios de las empresas van a renunciar a su privilegio.
El tema este de las cuentas omnibus está pensado para la chusma.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> 2- la quiebra del broker no afecta a los clientes que tengan acciones depositadas puesto que aunque no existan cuentas individuales estan las anotaciones del broker y legalmente las acciones pertenecen a los clientes, asi es en todas partes.[/COLOR]



Falso, la quiebra de un broker afecta a las cuentas omnibus en la misma medida que el resto de activos de esa empresa. Y tú no sabes a priori (en una situación de quiebra empresarial) el tratamiento que se le va a dar a los activos de esa empresa. Las acciones se asignarán a quien el gestor designado por la administración considere oportuno. Vamos, que el tratamiento sería como el de un depósito bancario, los acreedores se pondrán en cola y cobrarán todo el dinero, una parte o nada de nada.
Ninguna relación con ser el propietario *real* de una acción, a quien no le afecta nada que su broker quiebre mil veces. La acción es *suya*. ¿En serio piensas que las koplovich podrían perder FCC porque quiebre alguno de sus brokers?:XX:
Con las cuentas omnibus, en las que tienes "apuntes contables" en lugar de los títulos sí que puedes perderlo todo.



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> 3- esto permite disminuir las comisiones porque muchas transacciones no se produciran realmente, la compra de un cliente se compensara con la venta de otro en el mismo broker, siempre que se pueda casar de este modo porque exista esa coincidencia, obviamente favorecera a los brokers grandes, es el mismo concepto por el que revolut no aplica comisiones de cambio de moneda, porque en realidad no se produce tal cambio, ademas de este modo se ahorraria el canon de bolsa que cobra BME, ya veremos que trampa se sacan para que BME no pierda negocio (y como se evita la manipulacion de precios)...



Hombre claro, si no hay compra y no hay venta real de acciones puesto que las acciones siempre son del broker, pues claro que se produce un ahorro, sobre todo para el broker.::


----------



## docjones (7 May 2016)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Cierto, cuentas omnibus para todo el mundo en todos los brokers. Bueno, casi.... Seguirán existiendo cuentas "premium" para las koplovich, etc que seguirán siendo las propietarias de sus empresas... A ver si os pensáis que los verdaderos propietarios de las empresas van a renunciar a su privilegio.
> El tema este de las cuentas omnibus está pensado para la chusma.
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, la nueva normativa también exige una cuenta de contrapartida donde figuren a quien pertenece cada acción.


----------



## FilibustHero (7 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Hombre, la nueva normativa también exige una cuenta de contrapartida donde figuren a quien pertenece cada acción.



La nueva normativa exige que el propietario sea el banco (punto). Adicionalmente podrán exigirle al banco depósitos de garantía, certificado energético o informe de gestión bursátil compatible con la perspectiva de género...:bla: (bla, bla, bla...).

Si han hecho esta cazicada es porque están seguros de que la borregada no es capaz de discernir la diferencia entre ser el propietario de un bien a que el propietario sea una tercera persona, por ejemplo un banco, que lo administrará con buena voluntad.::

Te planteo la pregunta al revés: Dame una sola razón para que los estados prohiban a sus ciudadanos ser propietarios de títulos valores. ¿Qué es lo que tiene de malo ser propietrio de una acción para prohibirlo? Porque es que mientras más lo pienso no se me ocurre ninguna razón (y no estoy de broma). Es una prohibición indefendible.


----------



## docjones (7 May 2016)

Donde lo defiendo? Es más, cuentas ómnibus ya las había y de ellas he huido.


----------



## FilibustHero (7 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Donde lo defiendo? Es más, cuentas ómnibus ya las había y de ellas he huido.



No digo que tú las defiendas, es una forma de hablar. Yo tampoco esoy en contra de las cuentas omnibus. Hay 100.000 millones de productos financieros, y me parece bien que existan. Es más, bajo ciertas circunstancias pienso que hasta puedes ser interesante por el tema de las bajas comisiones y tal.

A lo que no le encuentro nunguna justificación es que todas la cuentas de acciones tengan que ser obligatoriamente omnibus o lo que es lo mismo: prohibir de facto que el pueblo tenga el derecho a ser propietario de títulos valores. Ese derecho ya solo queda reservado para los ricos. Es que suena a siglo XVIII.


----------



## docjones (7 May 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo en la idea expuesta (NO a la obligatoriedad). Pero dudo mucho lo de no se ser individualmente el propietario. En ese caso los propietarios de las empresas serían los brokers y no podriamos asistir a las juntas.


----------



## FilibustHero (9 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en la idea expuesta (NO a la obligatoriedad). Pero dudo mucho lo de no se ser individualmente el propietario. En ese caso los propietarios de las empresas serían los brokers y no podriamos asistir a las juntas.



Existen cuentas _"premium"_ que valen un pastizal (comisiones de miles de euros) que permiten ser titular de las acciones. 
Pero la chusma, con carteras de 1000€ - 200.000€, no se puede permitir el lujo de acceder a esos brokers, sólo le quedan las omnibus. O sea, nada.
Es muy posible que a los que tengan cuentas omnibus se les permita seguir asistiendo a las juntas y recibir la piruleta de regalo.


----------



## Volcano (9 May 2016)

Yo el mismo día que entraba en vigor, vendí con plusvalías las acciones que tenía en ING y me he pasado a Degiro. Mientras no bajen comisiones no vuelvo al broker naranja.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Hombre, la nueva normativa también exige una cuenta de contrapartida donde figuren a quien pertenece cada acción.



exacto, en el caso de banco madrid la ignorancia del administrador concursal le hizo plantearse la indemnizacion con el limite de 100.000 euros por ser una unica cuenta, la CNMV obviamente le paro los pies, esta nueva ley evitara estos "despistes" puesto que ahora sera la norma.

---------- Post added 09-may-2016 at 13:54 ----------




Volcano dijo:


> Yo el mismo día que entraba en vigor, vendí con plusvalías las acciones que tenía en ING y me he pasado a Degiro. Mientras no bajen comisiones no vuelvo al broker naranja.




eso sí, ahora lo que hay que hacer es buscar el broker mas barato puesto que ahora las comisiones pueden ser ridiculas.


----------



## docjones (9 May 2016)

Evidentemente, si no hay factor diferencial de la titularidad, al más barato. Ojo a la pérdida de negocio de BME, si alguna acapara el mercado, mucha compraventa se haría internamente y adiós a la mordida.

Respecto a los límites cubiertos... esta claro que ING está bajo FGD de Holanda. Pero el Broker Naranja es realmente Renta 4. No estaría con los límites espanoles?


----------



## garpie (9 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Evidentemente, si no hay factor diferencial de la titularidad, al más barato. Ojo a la pérdida de negocio de BME, si alguna acapara el mercado, mucha compraventa se haría internamente y adiós a la mordida.
> 
> Respecto a los límites cubiertos... esta claro que ING está bajo FGD de Holanda. Pero el Broker Naranja es realmente Renta 4. No estaría con los límites espanoles?



Del nuevo contrato de custodia y administración de valores que ING remitió a sus clientes con nocturnidad y alevosía la misma madrugada de la entrada en vigor de la reforma:

_*15. Fondo de Garantía.*
El Fondo de Garantía Holandés dispensa a los depósitos de valores de los clientes objeto del presente contrato de custodia y administración de valores una garantía adicional y no excluyente de la establecida para efectivo de 20.000 euros por cliente. Puede obtenerse información adicional sobre el citado Fondo en la página web Investor compensation scheme (ICS) - Open Book Supervision_


----------



## docjones (9 May 2016)

Agradecido. Pues nada, ahora compite en igualdad de condiciones con De Giro, no? Salvo el asunto del papeleo con Hacienda.

Clicktrade tiene custodia 0 y mejores comisiones ya que su 0,08% incluye canones.

Oreyitrade o activotrade desconozco que tal serán...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 May 2016)

lo que da miedo es lo que puedan hacer con todas esas acciones en su poder, prestamo de valores, garantias para derivados, contrapartidas, si el broker abre una mesa de negociacion propia tus acciones seran jugadas en un casino, no seria muy distinto de lo que le paso a gaesco...

vamos, que ahora es muy importante diversificar entre distintos brokers, si es que alguien es tan tonto de comprar acciones habiendo derivados, las acciones son para los autenticos dueños de las empresas, los que tendran cuentas nominativas, y el free float para los brokers para hacer de contrapartida, supongo que esto lo sabiais, solo compran acciones directamente los tontos y los novatos, si un pequeño inversor adquiere ciertos conocimientos se pasa a los derivados...


----------



## docjones (10 May 2016)

Alguna entidad ya te ofrece 0€ en custodia y tipo fijo por alquilar los valores.


----------



## locojaen (11 May 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> 1- es inutil huir de ING porque son las nuevas normas para españa, asi que afecta a todos los brokers, *que se haya abierto este estupido hilo hablando de ING cuando es general es prueba de los constantes ataques del oligopolio a ING y toda la banca online* (excepto la del oligopolio, que cada vez es menos).
> 
> 2- la quiebra del broker no afecta a los clientes que tengan acciones depositadas puesto que aunque no existan cuentas individuales estan las anotaciones del broker y legalmente las acciones pertenecen a los clientes, asi es en todas partes.
> 
> 3- esto permite disminuir las comisiones porque muchas transacciones no se produciran realmente, la compra de un cliente se compensara con la venta de otro en el mismo broker, siempre que se pueda casar de este modo porque exista esa coincidencia, obviamente favorecera a los brokers grandes, es el mismo concepto por el que revolut no aplica comisiones de cambio de moneda, porque en realidad no se produce tal cambio, ademas de este modo se ahorraria el canon de bolsa que cobra BME, ya veremos que trampa se sacan para que BME no pierda negocio (y como se evita la manipulacion de precios)...



Por alusiones, ya que soy el que ha abierto el hilo.
Conspiraciones a un lado, abrí el hilo cuando recibí la comunicación porque tengo mi cartera a largo plazo en ING. 
Como cartera a largo plazo que es, no sigo a diario, ni siquiera semanal, el devenir del mundo bolsil. Desconocía el alcance del cambio normativo. Ahora que me doy por enterado, se quedará todo como está.


----------



## martens (15 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Alguna entidad ya te ofrece 0€ en custodia y tipo fijo por alquilar los valores.



Comentar un par de cosas:
- Si el pequeño inversor cede las acciones al bróker, para que este negocie con ellas, de tal manera que los resultados positivos de esa gestión se los queda el bróker vía primas por objetivos y reparto de dividendos, pero los negativos se los pueda quedar el pequeño inversor vía quiebra del bróker, no me parece que la cosa esté muy equilibrada. No se trata sólo de que en justicia debieran bajar las comisiones que percibe el broker, es que creo que incluso sería razonable cobrar una parte a éste por cederle las acciones. ¿Es que no se eleva acaso mucho el riesgo con las cuentas ómnibus para el pequeño inversor?¿Y no es la clave de bóveda de los activos financieros el que a mayor riesgo, se exija una compensación por vía de una mayor retribución? ¿No ha sido esa tradicionalmente la diferencia fundamental entre la renta fija y la variable, y dentro de la propia renta variable, entre acciones de unas y otras empresas?
- Otro tema es si los que tenemos posiciones en la cuenta ómnibus, nos podemos negar a que el bróker disponga de ellas según su leal saber y entender, y que pueda llegar incluso a hacerlo sin nuestro conocimiento. Si los inversores negamos al bróker la posibilidad de gestionar nuestras posiciones en la cuenta global, entiendo que habría bastante menos riesgo. A mi desde luego nadie me ha pedido permiso para poder negociar con mis posiciones.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 May 2016)

docjones dijo:


> Alguna entidad ya te ofrece 0€ en custodia y tipo fijo por alquilar los valores.



¿Puedes decirnos qué entidad es? Estoy planteándome seriamente dejar ING si no baja las comisiones.


----------



## docjones (15 May 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Puedes decirnos qué entidad es? Estoy planteándome seriamente dejar ING si no baja las comisiones.



Self Bank.

Luego de brokers, estuve viendo Clicktrade y activotrade, que no se que tal será. 

De Giro tiene las mejores comisiones, el problema es todo el papeleo con Hacienda que acarrea.


----------



## garpie (16 May 2016)

¿Cero comisiones de custodia en SelfBank? Sí, ofreciendo tus acciones para alquilar. Si no lo haces, comisión al canto.

¿Cero comisiones de custodia en DeGiro? Sí, ofreciendo tus acciones para alquilar. Además aquí lo haces expresamente cuando firmas el contrato y para toda tu cartera. Ah, y no te olvides de comunicar a Hacienda y al Banco de España que tienes valores depositados en el extranjero.


----------



## docjones (17 May 2016)

Si, lo de De Giro es una liada. Y lo de selfbank es lo que preguntaban, de alquiler de acciones (5% parece que dan).

Sin custodia condicionada, parece que Clicktrade, activotrade y oreyitrade. Pero Clicktrad e y activotrade parece que tienen unas plataformas móviles horribles. Y orey ni tiene...


----------

